# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  مجموعة رائعة من قصص مضحكة قصيرة لكم يا أصدقائي

## نور عبدالرحمن

مجموعة رائعة من قصص مضحكة قصيرة لكم يا أصدقائي 


1- قصة القرد المنحوس


كان هناك قردين اصدقاء احدهما محظوظ والاخر متشائم وسىء الحظ دائما, قرر الاثنين الذهاب ليقطفوا الموز من احدى المزارع واتفقا على ان يبقى القرد المحظوظ فوق الشجرة يقطف الموز ويبقى القرد المنحوس بالاسفل ليلتقط الموز وبالصدفة مر صاحب المزرعة فوجدهما فقام باخذ القرد المنحوس وقام بضربة وفى هذة الاثناء هرب القرد المحظوظ عبر الاشجار.


وفى كل مرة يذهبان الى المزرعة يقبض الرجل على القرد المنحوس ويهرب القرد المحظوظ, فقرر القرد المنحوس انا يبقى هو فوق الشجرة فوافق القرد المحظوظ على ذلك وجاء صاحب المزرعة هو واصدقائة فقبضوا على القرد المحظوظ ولكن صاحب المزرعة منعهم قائلاً لهم اتركوة لانني أضربه كل يوم و اقبضوا هذه المرة على القرد الذى بالاعلى, فحصل القرد المنحوس على الضرب مرة أخرى بدلا من القرد المحظوظ.

2- قصة المهندس والطبيب


في يوم من الأيام كان هناك مهندس وطبيب يجلسون جنبًا إلى جنب في رحلة طويلة بالطائرة، واثناء هذه الرحلة شعر الطبيب بالملل الشديد ولم يجد ما يفعله من أجل الترفيه والتسلية، فطلب الطبيب من المهندس أن يلعب معه لعبة مسلية للغاية وهى أن يسأله سؤالاً إذا لم يعرفه يعطيه 10 دولار والعكس صحيح، فاعتذر المهندس له موضحًا أنه لا يريد اللعب واغمض المهندس عيناه استعدادًا للنوم، مما جعل الطبيب يشعر بالغضب الشديد، فكيف لا يهتم به المهندس ويتركه هكذا دون أن ينظر إليه، فانتظر الطبيب الكثير من الوقت حتى يصحو المهندس من نومه ولكن كان ذلك دون جدوى.


وفي هذه الاثناء قرر الطبيب أن يلفت نظر المهندس إليه مرة أخرى فقال له: أنها لعبة مسلية للغاية بالتأكيد سوف تنال إعجابك، ما رأيك إذا سألتك سؤال لا تعرفه تعطيني 10 دولارات وإذا سألتني سؤال لم أعرفه سوف اعطيك 100 دولار، فواق المهندس على الفور وسأل الطبيب سؤالاً قائلاً: ما هو الشئ الذي يستطيع صعود جبل مرتفع على ثلاثة أقدام والنزول على أربعة أقدام فقط؟


فكر الطبيب كثيرًا ولكنه لم يعرف الإجابة مما اضطره لإعطاء المهندس مائة دولار، وجاء دور الطبيب الذي سأله قائلاً: ما هو ذلك الشئ الذي يستطيع صعود الجبل على ثلاثة أقدام والنزول على أربعة أقدام إذن؟


وهنا صمت الهندس ولم يجيب ولم يفعل شئ سوى أنه أخرج 10 دولارات من جيبه ثم اعطاها للطبيب مرة أخرى وعاد ليستكمل نومه من جديد. اقرأ أيضاً: قصص مضحكة جدا


3- قصة المدير والجني


يحكى أنه كان هناك محاسب وبائع يعملون في محل كبير، وقد كان لهم مديرًا صارمًا وشديد لا يرأف بهم ولا يعطيهم حقوقهم كاملة، وفي يوم من الأيام كان البائع والمحاسب يستريحان من العمل قليلاً وقرروا الذهاب إلى المطعم المجاور للمحل لتناول الطعام، وقد جاء معهم المدير لنفس الغرض، واثناء سيرهم في الشارع وجدوا شخص يبيع اغراضًا قديمة للغاية فلفت نظرهم وجود مصباح صغير ذو شكل مميز مما جعلهم يصرون على شرائه.



وبالفعل اشتروا المصباح وبمجرد أن قاموا بلمسه خرج منه دخان كثيف وظهر جني يتحدث بصوت عال قائلاً: سوف أحقق لكل منكم أمنية واحدة الآن فعليكم أن تختاروا من بين ما تتمنون، ففرح البائع والمحاسب كثيرًا وطلب منه البائع أن يأخذه إلى جزيرة بعيدة وجميلة ويجعله يركب مركبًا فيها مستمتعًا بما حوله من طبيعة ساحرة، وبالفعل حقق الجني له أمنيته وتلاشى البائع في الحال، أما المحاسب فطلب من الجني أن يأخذه أيضًا إلى جزيرة جميلة يسافر إليها ليستمتع بهوائها الرائع ومناظرها الخلابة، وحقق له الجني أمنيته هو الآخر ولم يتبقى سوى المدير الذي سأله الجني عن الأمنية التي يريد تحقيقها، فأجاب المدير في غضب وخبث قائلاً: أريد أن أجد البائع والمحاسب أمامي في المكتب بعد انتهاء موعد تناول طعام الغداء!


4- قصة الرجل والضفدع


يحكى أنه كان هناك رجلاً يشتكي دائمًا من وجود ضفدع في بطنه، وقد نصحه الجميع بزيارة الطبيب لمعرفة ذلك الأمر الغريب الذي يشتكي منه، وبالفعل ذهب الرجل إلى الطبيب الذي أكد له أنه لا يعاني من أي شئ ولا يوجد أي ضفدع في بطنه على الإطلاق، فنهره الرجل قائلاً له: أنت طبيب فاشل، أنا متأكد أن هناك ضفدعًا في بطني وأنا استمع إلى صوته كل يوم، فتعجب الطبيب من أمره ويأس من محاولات إثبات أنه لا يوجد ضفدع في بطنه على الإطلاق.


وعندما ذهب الرجل إلى طبيب آخر قال له نفس الكلام الذي قاله الطبيب الأول، وتكرر الأمر عندما ذهب الرجل إلى الكثير من الأطباء، ولكن ذلك كان دون جدوى فيأس الرجل وبدأت صحته تتدهور كثيرًا يومًا بعد يوم حتى جاءه صديقه ذات يوم يخبره أن هناك طبيب مشهور بمهارته وقدرته على علاج الأمراض بجميع أنواعها، ففرح الرجل كثيرًا وقرر الذهاب إلى هذا الطبيب لعله يستطيع إخراج الضفدع المزعوم من بطنه، وبالفعل ذهب الرجل إلى الطبيب قائلاً له:


هناك ضفدع في بطني وقد تدهورت صحتى ولم يفلح أي طبيب في اخراجه حيث أن جميعهم يقولون لي أنه لا يوجد ضفدع في بطني على الرغم من أنني أشعر بحركته وأسمع صوته، وعندما فحه الطبيب لم يجد ضفدعًا في بطنه بالفعل وعندما هم أن يقول له ذلك فكر قليلاً قائلاً لنفسه: إذا قلت له أنه لا يوجد ضفدعًا في بطنه ربما لن يقتنع بذلك وسوف يشوه سمعتي أمام الناس، لذلك قال الطبيب للرجل أنه بالفعل هناك ضفدع في بطنه يؤثر على صحته بالسلب لذلك فهو في حاجة لإجراء عملية جراحية بسيطة لإخراج الضفدع من بطنه. وللمزيد:  قصص مضحكة قصيرة 


وحينها شعر الرجل بفرحة كبيرة قائلاً للطبيب:


أنت حقًا طبيب ماهر وذكي أخيرا وجدت طبيب يستطيع علاجي، ثم وافق الرجل على إجراء العملية الجراحية فورًا حتى يستريح من هذا الضفدع الذي يزعم وجوده، فقام الطبيب بتخديره وطلب من الممرضات شراء ضفدع صغير وعندما صحى الرجل من غيبوبته قال له الطبيب:


لقد نجحت العملية واستطعنا اخراج الضفدع من بطنك اخيرًا !، ففرح الرجل فرحة كبيرة وأشاد بعلم الرجل وخبرته التي لا مثيل لها، وفور خروج الرجل من عيادة الطبيب بدأت صحته تتحسن تدريجيًا وشعر براحة كبيرة! فشعوره بالمرض لم يكن جسديًا وإنما كان نفسيًا ومعنويًا، فكثير ما نقيد أنفسنا بقيود وهمية تمنعنا من النجاح على الرغم من أنه بإمكاننا الإنطلاق والتخلص من القيود والأوهام التي لا وجود لها سوى في خيالنا. اقرأ:  قصص مضحكة قصيرة 


أتمنى أن تكون قلوبكم سعدت ورسمت هذه القصص البسمة على وجوهكم 
ربي ينور بصيرتكم ويسعد قلوبكم ^ _ ^

----------

